# One week before Full Moon Harvest, and I discover this!



## Puna bud (Dec 5, 2008)

Aloha,

  I planted my "beans", in the second week of Oct..  I was planning on a Full Moon Harvest next Friday evening.   But while tending my "bag-seed" girls, I noticed something disturbing on one of my favorites too!  I noticed a tiny hermaphrodite flower on top of the one bud!   No more "hermie flowers" on any part of the rest of this lady.   With one week before harvest, any suggestion on what I should do?  

  Normally in the past I'd just pick off the flower, then go about my business until harvest time.   But is this always the best thing to do?   I'm open to new ideas.    You could say I'm old school in many of my techniques.  This is only my second grow in past 10 years due to having to go to Feds for a prolonged vacation.  So I'm sure thinking a lot of Cannabis issues & growing techniques have changed over past 10 yrs while I was incarcerated?


----------



## 84VW (Dec 5, 2008)

your that far along i would just pluck it off

but with only a week left i dont think thats enough time for those male parts to do anything like produce seeds


----------



## Alistair (Dec 5, 2008)

I've had a few male flowers before on my female plants and all I did was pluck them off.  Everything went well after that.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2008)

try not to bust them when plucking...pour a little water on the first...water destroys pollen


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 5, 2008)

Dude cut those balls off. Keep an eye on the ol girl till you harvest. and keep cutting those balls off. The worst case scenario is you get a few seeds.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, zero to fully mature in 70 days, that's a fast grow.


----------



## Puna bud (Dec 9, 2008)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> Wow, zero to fully mature in 70 days, that's a fast grow.



We are blessed in the islands with a sub-tropical climate which allows us three to four grow seasons a year!    Normally we call it "90 day wonder weed".   These plants have all reached between my waist & chest high already, and in some cases I already had to whack the main cola on these plants because of either "bud rot", or colas just snapping branches because of weight!!!


----------



## Puna bud (Dec 9, 2008)

I wanted to add one other pic from backyard..


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 9, 2008)

Lookin' tastey my friend, props.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 9, 2008)

i had a similar situation awhile back.i harvested one plant and she was in with 4 other ladies.i never saw anything that would make me think she had hermied.when i harvested her,she had seeds on two smaller bud sites.i have yet to figure out how this happened as she was a clone from a clone and i had no problems like this from the exact same other plants.i had helped a friend pollenate some of his plants and possibly transfered some pollen that way,not sure though.she grew to harvest without effecting the other ladis also.good luck


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

That second pic in post no. 7 is that a lava flow? You sure are lucky to have that climate and be where you are...Wanna trade places and come and live in rainy england lol?

Don't worry about the male flower, just clip it off and keep a close eye on her for the next week. unless you are worried about your other ladies then you could just chop the he/she down a week early and leave the others to grow in peace


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 17, 2008)

Really nice grow man :hubba:  Did you harvest the one? and how the treats look lol. Btw nice pics of the lava flow and rainbow


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2008)

beeeeutifull pics puna!!!


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats sweet man I'm ready to move to the tropics. Nice grow!


----------

